
Amateur investor turned $15,000 into 1M then lost it all: cautionary tale - paulpauper
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/day-trader-made-million-lost-it-all-cautionary-tale-investing-2020-7-1029383192#
======
NoOneNew
It's a long article of a dude trying to convince others that he's not
responsible for his own actions and it's someone else's fault when he does
something wrong.

~~~
ksaj
Exactly. Day traders generally say "Don't fall in love with your shares" and
he very clearly did. I don't think it is Robin Hood's duty hold customers'
hands and influence their strategies, and it probably isn't even legal for
them to do so. That duty belongs to a financial advisor. You probably don't
even need a financial advisor to know when its time to sell some of the shares
to put money into other companies that'll hopefully be on the rise. The
increases he claims to have had is as clear a sign as any.

Besides, I think all the information he complains wasn't available to him is
right here: [https://learn.robinhood.com](https://learn.robinhood.com). If he
thought that was too boring or complicated to run through, then it is only his
fault. If investing was as easy as he was treating it, Warren Buffet would be
the average.

------
lostmsu
Back button highjacking. The article not worth it.

